# Medtrronic delivery of pump supplies and other issues?



## Ellie Jones (Nov 19, 2018)

I know pump related but...

Has anybody found it appears very difficult to get either the supply ordered, or actually receive a tracking number?

I made my first order for supplies which I did via their Eshop,  Ordered Mio sets and 3ml cartridges,   Checked the order history page,  by the end of the day noted that partially complete status,  the sets had been sent but not tracking number,  the cartridges were still in progress!

So almost a week on, and I'm working tomorrow (I do 12 hour shifts, so no easy access to being able to phone) I rang customer services, to find out when I could expect the cartridges as starting to get low! 

Only to be told,  could if I'm lucky another 10 working days if, and it's a IF supplies come in!  When I said I'm almost out they would but me on Emergency hopefully I will get them quicker.

I asked about the tracking numbers, said I'm not being given them,  She suggested that I register with UPS mychoice, which I've already done, but still I need a tracking number which isn't being put onto my account, to enable me to track!  

Silence, can't answer this one.  

Sorry about the moan, but after spending 10 years using the Accu-ceck spirit and then Combi pumps,  and never having any issues with supplies,  I phoned my order,  I either had supplies the next day or the day after.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 19, 2018)

This is to say the least, scary, Ellie.  Be very interested to see what other users say.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 19, 2018)

There is a delay with reservoirs as I spoke to someone at Medtronic about it.  I ordered 3 boxes last week (1.8's) and 1 box arrived with 2 on back order.  I had the same thing on my last order 3 months ago although the back order reservoirs arrived within a day or so.  They also sent me Mio's but my DSN asked for to be swapped to Mio 30's.  I don't really want the hassle of sending them back via UPS so I'll now have to carry on using the Mio's for another 3 months.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 19, 2018)

I had the displeasure of dealing with moronic Medtronic this morning. I was told quite firmly I did not exist and they had no details of me ever being with Animas so could only offer me as a good will gestor 1 box of cartridges and 1 box of infusion sets! Oh and I had to provide proof that I had been approved for funding.

I now wonder who has been paying for my supplies for the 11 or so years I have been on a pump. The cheeky moo then asked me for contact details so someone could ring me and discuss their products with me. I'm afraid I told her I didn't entertain cold calls and as they didn't appear to have any stock or even know how to run a business I was interested in their products.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Nov 19, 2018)

Medtronic have been caught out by the demand for their products, leading to supply issues. We had to wait a bit longer than normal for the reservoirs, but still received them before we ran out. Maybe we got lucky.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 19, 2018)

What a nightmare.  So single handedly Medtronic are responsible for elevating thousands of diabetic's BG into the stratosphere with anxiety.  I frequently go off abroad on holiday for a couple of months during which time we are of no fixed abode.  If I was unable to obtain sufficient supplies to last me several months in good time before leaving - what the HELL do they expect me to do?

Not acceptable.


----------



## m1dnc (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes, Medtronic seem to be in a bit of a pickle at the moment. I ordered supplies to cover a trip away in the summer and the order was unilaterally cut in half 'because your funding arrangement does not allow this many products'. I took it up with my clinic and they confirmed that there was no problem with funding. My DSN told them to get on with it.

I'm going away in two weeks time and ordered a load of stuff on line a week ago. Same thing happened as in the summer - cut in half and reservoirs on back order. I took it up with them on the phone but they were really tricky and I had to send them a copy of the email from my DSN from the summer confirming that there was no problem with funding. I have now received all the Mios but reservoirs still on back order. Not relaxed!

Also I find the UPS delivery process to be pretty fraught and their website is terrible.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 20, 2018)

What bothers me is they have taken over the animas supplies and do not have a clue as to what they are doing. I never had a problem with supplies from Animas so why the problem now

Their attitude stinks and does not leave me with any confidence for changing to their pump next year.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 21, 2018)

I’ve read lots of reports about people experiencing delays, but everything I’ve ordered so far has been delivered promptly and without any hiccups (sets, reservoirs and sensors) - maybe I’m just lucky?

I’m about to order again. 

Unlike Sue I’ve always had good care and attention from Medtronic - it does sound a frustrating experience. I suspect the influx of new customers has put pressure on them.

Still no excuse for poor customer service interactions though.


----------



## m1dnc (Nov 21, 2018)

The back order reservoirs arrived this morning. They're made in Puerto Rico and I suspect they are still having problems following last year's terrible hurricane.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 21, 2018)

Medtronic are World Leaders & lots of people all over the world want there products.  Good luck when ordering


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2018)

m1dnc said:


> The back order reservoirs arrived this morning. They're made in Puerto Rico and I suspect they are still having problems following last year's terrible hurricane.


Puerto Rico are not back to normal yet.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 23, 2018)

Sorry for not replying sooner, but alas been busy with work, also day's off has been sorting out Medtronic and prescriptions changes made by my surgery! 

So it appears that Medtronic ability to supply ad customer care, isn't going to win any prizes any day soon...

I'm surprised that Medtronic only manufacture the cartridges in one country, surely economic sense would have cartridges manufactured in several parts of the world,  for two reasons,  one being economic logistics, being cheaper on exports if grouped into area's rather than a central point.   Secondly,  ensuring that you have the ability to increase production in one factory if something happens to seriously disrupt production in another part of the world!  

So it looks like,  Once I've worked out how much I use during a 3 month period, is then to work out when best to order to ensure that I have enough to cover delays hrrm, what fun more so, as they seem to have a total disability to ensure tracking numbers are transferred to customer accounts,  and ups don't send you the said email to say they will be delivering.  Going to be frustrating....

On the bright note,  they have been delivered a bit of a surprise as no notification or tracking number given,  luckily hubby had a day off when the parcel arrived.  As after picking up the first parcel from the local UPS drop off point,  I'd rather be home when it comes.   As popped over to pick it up, to find that the shop isn't security minded over their parcels.  All parcels were piled up in the gangway in the main shop, not behind the counter.   So not only is there worries (more so with the sensors) of items being damaged with being hit by pushchairs, wheelchairs etc.  But a light fingered individual thinking,  ooo, Medtronic sounds like that box contains valuable gadgets worth selling off.....  And nick it.


----------



## grainger (Nov 23, 2018)

My last lot of reservoirs were sent separately about a week after the rest of my supplies but I don’t order them (it’s all done through the pump clinic at my hospital).

Otherwise never had an issue. When my pump broke last week on a Sunday they sent me out another on the Monday (received Monday night) ... I actually received 2 pumps but was honest enough to return one!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 24, 2018)

mmmmm - @grainger - might be well worth you emailing your clinic to tell them, in case they decide to invoice your CCG for the second pump you returned.


----------



## grainger (Nov 24, 2018)

trophywench said:


> mmmmm - @grainger - might be well worth you emailing your clinic to tell them, in case they decide to invoice your CCG for the second pump you returned.



Will do - good plan


----------



## MrFence (Dec 3, 2018)

I ordered cartridges and infusion sets last week for Friday delivery.  On Thursday I get a box containing only cartridges.  Nothing ese arrived over the weekend so I called Animas this morning and get put through to the Medtronic call centre and am advised that they hope to get the infusion sets to me by Friday, but can't promise anything.  I can't believe how inept this company is.  Animas would call at the slightest hint of any confusion with any order (even inconsequential things such as the colour of the infusion sets) but nothing from Medtronic.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 3, 2018)

I had a cold call from them offering me the 640 Medtronic pump if I dumped my animas. I pointed out that my pump warranty ran out next Sept, so why waste a perfectly good pump Also why would I want their old stock as the 640 was being replaced by the 670? I declined their offer which then resulted in an email being sent to me addressed to "Hi John"
No idea how I had a gender and name change without knowing about it. (Answers on a postcard please)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 3, 2018)

Following on from my post above I received the Mio 30's (UPS collect point place) over a week ago which meant I had to return the Mio's.  Contacted Medtronic expecting I could send them back via the UPS collect point but no, they will only pick up from my home address between 8am and 6pm.  What!  Some of us work for a 'kin living and can't randomly take days off to wait in even if you register with UPS it still means a day off.  She said I could take them to the hospital clinic, still not driving so this would be another day off and 3 hours bus journeys.  However, as luck would have it I've got a pump clinic appointment this week so can take them then.  I'm still waiting for my other 2 boxes of reservoirs on back order.


----------

